# Made my Gibson Les Paul Better



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Someone botched a job re-gluing a fret.








Cleaned it up as best I could, there was a lot of glue.








The original bridge isn't radius'd and doesn't really like returning to pitch after Bigsby use.








New StewMac roller bridge and a Callaham Bigsby front roller.








A Les Paul never stays in tune for too long. To make tuning easier, I installed Graphtech Ratio Locking Tuners. Precise tuning is a breeze now. No more shooting past the pitch.








Overall I'm really happy with the results. Not so happy with a small ding I put in the guitar near the output jack from banging against a soft pine wooden coffee table.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome job on the LP.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great Job.
Don't worry about the ding. It is part and mark of your great work!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> A Les Paul never stays in tune for too long. To make tuning easier, I installed Graphtech Ratio Locking Tuners. Precise tuning is a breeze now. No more shooting past the pitch.


Great job. Are Graphtech Ratio Locking tuners direct replacement of the original tuners or do you have to make modifications on the guitar? I have a 2016 Gibson LP Classic. I'd like to improve its tuning stability without extensively modifying (cutting etc.) the guitar.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

CDWaterloo said:


> Great job. Are Graphtech Ratio Locking tuners direct replacement of the original tuners or do you have to make modifications on the guitar? I have a 2016 Gibson LP Classic. I'd like to improve its tuning stability without extensively modifying (cutting etc.) the guitar.


Yes and no. They come with six styles of backing plates. You just use the ones that fit your existing screw holes, the tuners install on top of those. You can see the flat plates under each tuner in my photo.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. I'll check them for sure. 
Cd


----------

